# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  [Kaspersky] - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j

## Surfer

Всё бы ничего , но поражает упорство вирусных аналитиков.
Ну нет там вирусов. Они этого не понимают =)

Вот подопечный
ftp://ftp.scene.org/pub/parties/2005...ikum_final.zip





> Hello
> this is not false positive
> 
> Please quote all when answering.
> -----------------
> Regards, ***sky ***ris
> Virus Analyst, Kaspersky Lab.
> 
> Ph.: +7(095) 797-8700
> ...


Вот мои аргументы



```
---synchroplastikum.exe---------------------------
Avast - nothing
AVG Antivirus - nothing
BitDefender - nothing
ClamAV - nothing
Dr.Web - nothing
F-Prot Antivirus - nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
McAfee - New Malware.aj
Microsoft - nothing
NOD32 - nothing
Panda Antivirus - nothing
Sophos - nothing
Symantec - nothing
VBA32 - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j

Вирусов найдено : 4 случаев из 15

---synchroplastikum_gamma2.exe--------------------
Avast - nothing
AVG Antivirus - nothing
BitDefender - nothing
ClamAV - nothing
Dr.Web - nothing
F-Prot Antivirus - nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
McAfee - New Malware.aj
Microsoft - nothing
NOD32 - nothing
Panda Antivirus - nothing
Sophos - nothing
Symantec - nothing
VBA32 - nothing
```

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Упорство McAfee и VBA32 Вас не настораживает?


```
F-Secure Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
McAfee - New Malware.aj
VBA32 - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j
```

----------


## Rene-gad

> Ну нет там вирусов.


Есть  :Wink:  



> Вот мои аргументы


Неубедительно. Если зловред новый, то проходит какое-то время, пока вендоры смогут его детектить и противоядие найдут. Можете разослать Вашу ссылочку на всех известных вендоров и через пару-тройку дней повторить Ваш тест. Кроме того - экзешник весом 4Кб не может быть полезным  :Smiley:  
Сегодня результат выглядит так:

```
Complete scanning result of "synchroplastikum_gamma2.zip", received in VirusTotal at 05.02.2007, 14:16:08 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2007.5.2.0	05.02.2007	no virus found
AntiVir	7.4.0.15	05.02.2007	TR/Pakes.J
Authentium	4.93.8	05.02.2007	could be a corrupted executable file
Avast	4.7.997.0	05.01.2007	no virus found
AVG	7.5.0.467	05.01.2007	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	05.02.2007	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	9.00	04.30.2007	(Suspicious) - DNAScan
ClamAV	devel-20070416	05.02.2007	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	05.02.2007	no virus found
eSafe	7.0.15.0	05.01.2007	Win32.Pakes.j
eTrust-Vet	30.7.3611	05.02.2007	no virus found
Ewido	4.0	05.02.2007	Trojan.Pakes.j
FileAdvisor	1	05.02.2007	no virus found
Fortinet	2.85.0.0	05.02.2007	W32/Pakes.J!tr
F-Prot	4.3.2.48	04.30.2007	no virus found
F-Secure	6.70.13030.0	05.02.2007	Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j
Ikarus	T3.1.1.7	05.02.2007	Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.02.2007	Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j
McAfee	5021	05.01.2007	no virus found
Microsoft	1.2405	05.02.2007	no virus found
NOD32v2	2233	05.01.2007	no virus found
Norman	5.80.02	05.01.2007	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	05.01.2007	no virus found
Prevx1	V2	05.02.2007	no virus found
Sophos	4.17.0	05.01.2007	no virus found
Sunbelt	2.2.907.0	05.01.2007	no virus found
Symantec	10	05.02.2007	no virus found
TheHacker	6.1.6.104	04.15.2007	Trojan/Pakes.j
VBA32	3.11.4	05.02.2007	Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j
VirusBuster	4.3.7:9	05.01.2007	no virus found
Webwasher-Gateway	6.0.1	05.02.2007	Win32.Malware.gen (suspicious)
```

Я Ваш архив перепаковал в *synchroplastikum_gamma2.zip*, т.к. хотел по-началу отдельные файлы проверить.

----------


## Surfer

Этому файлу около 2 лет , его скачало огромное кол-во юзеров.
Это файл демосцены , они на ассемблере пишут графические демки и размером они могут быть и меньше 4 кб.
На scene.org не могут лежать вредоносные файлы.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Упорство McAfee и VBA32 Вас не настораживает?
> 
> 
> ```
> F-Secure Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
> Kaspersky Anti-Virus - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j 
> McAfee - New Malware.aj
> VBA32 - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.j
> ```


McAfee убрала ложный детект?
DVi, а других доказательств нет? Удивляет ссылка на конкурентов, которые могут тоже ошибаться. И названия "зловреда" у них от ЛК.

----------


## DVi

Я не вирусный аналитик  :Smiley:  Поэтому судить о вредоносности файлов формата PE не могу.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

может кто-нить знающий глянет?

----------


## DVi

Таки фолса. Часа через два обещали убрать.
А множественные детекты конкурентных вирлабов знающий человек объяснил простым воровством сигнатур.

Вот такая загогулина случается порой.

----------


## drongo

Как говориться : доверяй , но проверяй =)

----------


## RiC

> А множественные детекты конкурентных вирлабов знающий человек объяснил простым воровством сигнатур.


Imho - скорее занесением в базу всего подряд, что уже хоть кто-нибудь детектит.

----------


## DVi

> Imho - скорее занесением в базу всего подряд, что уже хоть кто-нибудь детектит.


По сути это одно и то же.

----------


## Surfer

Снимайте у Rene-gad'a хелпера за некомпетентность  :Cheesy: 
Шутка =)

----------


## Fireborg

Приношу извинения уважаемым участникам форума за некачественный анализ.
Файл действительно чист.

Упорство же McAfee и VBA32 ,а так же подозрительно похожие названия говорят лишь о всяком отсутствии анализа как такового.

Борис Ямпольский.

----------


## icon

> Упорство же McAfee


Вердикт New malware от макофе разве не эвристик?

----------


## DVi

> Вердикт New malware от макофе разве не эвристик?


Это детект пакера.

----------

